# Mac lento: come faccio a pulirlo ed a farlo tornare veloce?



## admin (10 Dicembre 2012)

Il *Mac *non è un Pc che ha il registro di sistema e che necessita di software di terze parti per la* pulizia*. Il Mac, come la pubblicità del famoso forno, si pulisce da solo. O quasi. Il Mac, da solo, in automatico, ogni notte fa partire uno script che serve a sistemare il sistema (scusate il gioco di parole) ed a eliminare tutto ciò che è superfluo. Per vedere se tale scrip lavora in modo corretto, sarebbe opportuno scaricare *Maintenance script* ed aggiungerlo alla *Dashboard *del nostro *Mac*. Maintenance permette anche di far partire la manutenzione on demand.

Se notate dei *rallentamenti* sul vostro *Mac*, probabilmente si tratta di un problema di *Cache*. E qui ci viene in aiuto un programma (l'unico, o uno dei pochi, certificati da Apple) chiamato *Onyx*. Onyx ha tantissime funzioni, ma tra le più interessanti c'è sicuramente quella che riguarda la *pulizia della cache di sistema*, delle applicazioni e di internet. Onyx è un programma facile da usare e molto sicuro. Per ogni opzione selezionabile c'è la relativa spiegazione.

Se i rallentamenti dovessero continuare a perseguitare la vostra vita da utenti Mac, potete provare a riparare i permessi di sistema (è un'operazione che andrebbe comunque fatta ogni tot, soprattuto se si cancellano molti file pesanti). *Come si fa a riparare i permessi su Mac*? Semplice, basta cercare nella casella in alto a destra del vostro Mac la voce *Utility Disco* ---) selezionare il vostro Hard Disk Principale e cliccare su Ripara i permessi del disco.

Visto che ci siete, per completare l'opera potete anche resettare la Pram. *Come fare per resettare la Pram del Mac*? Semplice, basta spegnere il Mac, riaccenderlo e premere immediatamente e contemporaneamente i tasti *cmd+alt+P+s *fino a quando si sente il secondo "gong" di accensione. A quel punto si possono lasciare i tasti e far avviare normalmente il Mac.

Se, al contrario, notate dei problemi importanti prima di portare il Mac all'Apple Store in assistenza potete effettuare un *Apple Hardware Test*. Per *avviarlo* basterà spegnere il Mac, riaccenderlo e premere immediatamente e contemporaneamente *D+alt* . L'Apple Hardware Test permette di conoscere lo stato dell'hardware (memoria, ram, scheda grafica, processore) del nostro Mac e ci fornisce informazioni dettagliate su problemi più o meno seri.


----------



## Brain84 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Attenzione Mario: Onyx spesso capita che cancelli file di sistema che ti incasinano il Mac...è capitato alla mia ex e un mio amico..bisogna fare molta attenzione ad usarlo


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2012)

Se ti limiti alla cache non accade nulla! Il mio consiglio riguarda, appunto, la cache


----------



## Livestrong (11 Dicembre 2012)

Non c'entra molto con la velocità, ma io consiglio anche di usare *timemachine* con un hd esterno... È un programma semplicemente unico, tutto da scoprire! Per spiegare cosa fa ci vorrebbe qualche ora probabilmente


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2012)

Sì, Luca. Ottimo Timemachine. Vendono pure Time Capsule, per il backup wifi. Ma costa una tombola!


----------



## Livestrong (11 Dicembre 2012)

Si, a quel punto mi prendo un hd che supporta il firewire e vado che è un piacere


----------

